# Capital loss on expired options



## Carey (21 May 2008)

I have some call options which are due to expire at the end of the month.  Currently they are out of the money and I won't exercise them. They are currently only worth about $100  and I don't think comsec allows such a small value trade.Just wondering how this is treated for tax purposes. Can I still claim a capital loss when I haven't technically sold the options? Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## wayneL (21 May 2008)

Carey said:


> I don't think comsec allows such a small value trade.



You should be able to close a trade, even if under the minimum value, otherwise change brokers FAST.



> Can I still claim a capital loss when I haven't technically sold the options? Any advice would be greatly appreciated



Yes.


----------



## Carey (26 May 2008)

Ok thanks heaps Wayne.


----------

